# Which roundover bit to use?



## rodsprit (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm going to trim the edges on a 30mm(11,8'') MDF plate.
Don't want the edge to be a complete circle, want it to be a litle flat before curving.
Should I use a roundover bit that has a little less than half in radius? 

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## rodsprit (Nov 5, 2009)

http://htfhome.com/2007/e4/e4_102.jpg


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Dan,

That is the approach I'd use, depending upon the volume you are going to be doing. If this is a long-term production-line process, they make single bits with two half-round cutters and spacers but then you must hassle with the spacers and make test cuts to assure precise centering on the stock. If you want the two roundovers identical with a flat space between, using a single roundover, once on each side, is guaranteed to give you a mirrored edge, even if the thickness varies slightly.


----------



## rodsprit (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks,

Yeah I thought so. Just have to find a retailer that sells a bit that size.. can only find up to 9.6mm radius..


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Dan,

Freud makes a 1/2" (12.7mm), I have one. They may make larger ones, I do not know.

The Whiteside Machine Company catalog advertises 1/2" and a 3/4" (19mm) radius roundover bit.


----------



## rodsprit (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks,

found a retailer not so far from here... have to say, trend bits are REALLY expensive!!


----------



## waynoe (Sep 29, 2004)

Dan.
I'm guessing you are in Canada. I'm just sitting here browsing the Elite Tools new catalogue and they sell a set from 1/16 to 3/4. Probably a lot of bits you would not use to often but the price isn't too bad 59.00 cnd. the catalogue doesn't give you as many options buying indvidual bits. The prices range from 5 to 20 bucks cnd.
Elite Tools Your cutting tools specialist {Home}
I have a few of their bits and they seem o.k.
Wayne


----------



## rodsprit (Nov 5, 2009)

Wayne,

Thanks, but I'm from Norway so that doesn't really help me. Been thinking, I will use that bit alot, might aswell get a really good one.. Read on a forum about a guy that did what I'm about to do with some of the no-name brands they sell at the big warhouses. It started getting dull and he had to use spatula to make an even surface.. 

I will probably purchase a 12.7RAD X 19.1MM. for 103$ 
How much is it overseas?


----------

